# Camo coveralls anyone can make!



## Bownut400 (May 29, 2007)

I like your idea. We have a bunch left over from a big job. I will have to get busy.


----------



## _Pickles_ (Jun 23, 2013)

Great idea!


----------



## yoda4x4 (May 11, 2004)

First let me say that they look awesome. Two questions for you though... 1) don't or won't those coveralls stink like hell for eternity? 2) how does the paint hold up to from being tossed in the washer machine and dryer?

David


----------



## dpete (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks for the interest. 
1) The first thing you do when they are done is let them air out on a hanger outside, the smell goes away eventually. The smell is from the propellent used in the sprays and it evaporates. 
2) For washing, no soap and cold water for the first time through. The paint actually soaks into the fibers and the weave is open enough that you can see sunlight through it, even through the painted parts. Once the paint job has gone through a couple washes mild soap can be used. I personally haven't put one in a dryer yet but on low heat I would think it shouldn't hurt. Even the huge sizes like mine only weigh a few ounces and they air dry in no time.


----------



## Don Schultz (Jul 5, 2002)

I really like this for any weather treestand use. Thank you for a really thorough video. 

I could see trying RIT dye in a bucket to see if I could get a base color other than white. I'm thinking something to use in my ground blind during any season. Black would be good.


----------



## dpete (Mar 19, 2009)

Thats why I was looking for some kind of coverall that could be used. I'm sure RIT will work but ignore the dye to water ratio and use double the dye for black and use a bucket or soup kettle just big enough to hold the items. Black can be a bugger to get truely black.


----------



## dpete (Mar 19, 2009)

Anyone looking for suits to use can PM me.


----------



## Bnbfishin (Apr 25, 2004)

Would the RIT dye make less odor? Did you try any of the scent killer products to help reduce the time to remove odor? I have done that to my climber treestand when I touched up the paint on it last year. Took some scent killer spray to it and it worked great.


----------



## dpete (Mar 19, 2009)

RIT would probably smell less but the color choices are pretty limited in the stores around here. As of now I'm using the mother nature method of scent removal, just hanging the suits. We've got lots of time between now and bow season.


----------



## catfishmafia76 (Aug 23, 2009)

Looks good, awsome idea especially for a late season suit. Here in Ky we often don't get much snow during the season so I can't see spending the $ on a snow suit. This I could handle. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

Cool idea


----------



## Tunaboy (Oct 3, 2004)

Hey fellow cheesehead,
Not looking free-bee's where can I find these in Milwaukee?


----------



## dpete (Mar 19, 2009)

I have quite a few in L to 4XL that I can part with. Send me a PM if you need a couple.


----------



## dpete (Mar 19, 2009)

Keeping this toward the top so more people can see how easy it is.


----------



## OHWoodsman (Nov 4, 2008)

ttt, I wear a 2XL insulated clothes so I am guessing a 3XL would fit. Have any of those? I need the white for late season too.


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

How noisy is this material when you move in it?


----------



## dpete (Mar 19, 2009)

Its not noisy at all. Its not made out of tyvec like painter's suits. The coveralls are made out of spun polypropylene, the same material that base layer long underwear is made from. At the beginning of the video I hold one up in front of the camera microphone and crumple it up. Its quiet. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=04W9JvdzNaE&feature=youtu.be


----------



## z7xlw (Sep 14, 2011)

Tagged! Great idea!


----------



## V-TRAIN (Feb 27, 2009)

Nice


----------



## dpete (Mar 19, 2009)

I posted the coveralls in the classifieds.


----------



## Dan Belman (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks for video . I like the idea!


----------



## BoHunter0210 (Oct 3, 2011)

Nice DIY Camo. Reminds me of Predator fall gray.


----------



## dpete (Mar 19, 2009)

BoHunter0210 said:


> Nice DIY Camo. Reminds me of Predator fall gray.


That was my original intent, a snow camo pattern for late in the year. Then it branched out to copying any condition you might encounter.


----------



## dpete (Mar 19, 2009)

You can get them now, paint them up and have them ready for the season when it rolls around.


----------



## dpete (Mar 19, 2009)

bumped back up


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

great idea, and well executed


----------



## dpete (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks, I wanted an option besides expensive camo patterns for a limited time of year like late season.


----------



## dpete (Mar 19, 2009)

ttt


----------



## bnugget (Oct 14, 2011)

I can't watch the video at work, but I was wondering if this would a great idea for early season hunting when mid to late September temps are still in the 80s and 90s here in the midwest, where you could essentially where shorts and t-shirt under it and be covered while staying cool?

I like the idea of the hood that you can buy for cheap and having a full suit.


----------



## handirifle (Jun 9, 2005)

For a question in the opposite direction. How much heat do these retain? Am wondering for use in WARM weather, over a light T shirt and light weight pants. My color requirements are completely different since its either brown or green here all season.

Are these the cheap versions of painters suits?


----------



## dpete (Mar 19, 2009)

Shorts and a t-shirt under the coverall would probably work fine in warmer weather. If bugs aren't an issue, ventilation slits could be used to increase air flow. 

These are not cheap versions of tyvec painter's suits. The coveralls are soft to the touch and quiet.


----------



## azscorpion (Feb 12, 2010)

Noisy!


----------



## dpete (Mar 19, 2009)

azscorpion said:


> Noisy!


Ummm, not to question your judgment but how did you come to that conclusion?


----------



## mtswampfox (Jan 13, 2010)

come up with some goofy name like sitka or kuiu , charge 4-6 hundred dollars per pair and well you get the idea........


----------



## dpete (Mar 19, 2009)

mtswampfox said:


> come up with some goofy name like sitka or kuiu , charge 4-6 hundred dollars per pair and well you get the idea........


Naaa, I'de rather let the individual have the fun of creating something that will work under their specific conditions.


----------



## Bowfisher3 (Jun 26, 2013)

How durable are the suits? Would they tear easily?


----------



## maxis31 (Dec 15, 2011)

I made a set like those except when My kids were little they used their hands and feet to make the camo pattern, still have them but their to special to use anymore.


----------



## dpete (Mar 19, 2009)

Bowfisher3 said:


> How durable are the suits? Would they tear easily?


Being spun fibers then woven, the coveralls are tear resistant. I wouldn't have a second thought of wearing them into an average eastern forest setting. For areas with briars and the like, they will fold or crumple small enough to fit into a gallon ziplock bag. Easy to carry or put in a pack.


----------



## bnugget (Oct 14, 2011)

Just a heads up, I was at my local Menards earlier this week and they had these suits (or something very similar) on clearance for $3.

I'm not 100% sure it is the same material that was in the video as it doesn't say polypropolene on the package. Either way, I think it will work for early season/warm weather hunting and if not, it will be good practice to learn how to make the camo pattern.


----------



## dpete (Mar 19, 2009)

If it was at Menards it was probably a Tyvec painter's suit. The softness and quietness of Tyvec might be an issue for hunting, but they would make good practice suits.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Awesome job you did on the camo pattern. I made my own shirt 30 years ago with grey work clothes and Magic markers. Came out pretty good but your work is exceptional! Some company may approach you to patent your design!


----------



## dpete (Mar 19, 2009)

strikerII said:


> Awesome job you did on the camo pattern. I made my own shirt 30 years ago with grey work clothes and Magic markers. Came out pretty good but your work is exceptional! Some company may approach you to patent your design!


Thats a nice thought but not too likely.


----------



## JLentz (Sep 16, 2011)

I love this! I have a pair of grey coveralls I'm thinking about turning into camo and this is giving me more motivation! Just have to figure out what colours to use!


----------



## Hodge16 (Nov 11, 2011)

Did you order the coveralls online or purchase from a local store?


----------



## dpete (Mar 19, 2009)

Hodge16 said:


> Did you order the coveralls online or purchase from a local store?


If your question was directed to me, I got them straight from the manufacturer so I can pass them along to AT members quite inexpensively.


----------



## Hodge16 (Nov 11, 2011)

I forgot to commend you for your work. Great job! You can pm me the price, I might consider making some.


----------



## dpete (Mar 19, 2009)

pm sent


----------



## Deputy14 (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice work man. Those look awesome. 
We used to make late season camo (warm stuff) with old carhartt jackets and pants. We would take them outside on the deck a lay oak leaves on them and keep the leaves and carhartt wet for a couple weeks. The leaves would dye the material and they looked awesome in the woods. Not sure that would work on the type of suits your using but it may be worth a try if smell becomes an issue.


----------



## dpete (Mar 19, 2009)

Letting them air out for a few days does wonders to reduce the scent. Then a gentle wash in scent killer detergent and cold water to finish it off. I plan on taking the suggestions of others in the threads about smoking clothes and doing that before heading out in one.


----------



## Appalachia (Nov 23, 2009)

I had thoughts on try'n this & the only coveralls of this type I could find were in a catalog my company orders saftey equipment from & they cost way more than they were worth, I need to find your add.

Thanks for keep'n all us brothers in mind.


----------



## dpete (Mar 19, 2009)

Appalachia said:


> I had thoughts on try'n this & the only coveralls of this type I could find were in a catalog my company orders saftey equipment from & they cost way more than they were worth, I need to find your add.


Here you go. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2044651


----------



## dpete (Mar 19, 2009)

bump


----------



## dpete (Mar 19, 2009)

bump


----------



## jawmarq (Dec 31, 2008)

the local safety supply company has these. thanks for the idea.


----------



## dpete (Mar 19, 2009)

jawmarq said:


> the local safety supply company has these. thanks for the idea.


Hopefully they aren't krinkly tyvec.


----------



## Eric W (Jan 16, 2007)

Great idea, but I would go with a much more open pattern.


----------



## FeagaTaxidermy (Jan 22, 2011)

This is a great idea but if I remember right these suits get very hot because they don't breath very well have you had this problem?


----------



## dpete (Mar 19, 2009)

Eric W said:


> Great idea, but I would go with a much more open pattern.


Thats the beauty of these, you can do one any way you want to.


----------



## dpete (Mar 19, 2009)

Eric W said:


> Great idea, but I would go with a much more open pattern.


Thats the beauty of these, you can do one any way you want to.


----------



## dpete (Mar 19, 2009)

FeagaTaxidermy said:


> This is a great idea but if I remember right these suits get very hot because they don't breath very well have you had this problem?


Thats not a problem up here in Wisconsin where by the Sept. 14th opener its usually cool enough to be wanting a light jacket anyway.


----------



## dpete (Mar 19, 2009)

bump


----------



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

Looks like another "SHARPIE" thread will be popping up soon! LOL!

PM sent!!


----------



## dpete (Mar 19, 2009)

Hmmm, a sharpie could be used for really fine branches, :teeth:. I'm reducing the price on these to $5.00 each + actual shipping charges.


----------



## Vince1 (Jun 27, 2013)

tag, nice idea. i live in ny and this will be my first season. spent a crap load on my setup and the wife is pissed  

was looking for a simple way to get camo stuff.


----------



## dpete (Mar 19, 2009)

This is simple and fun


----------



## dpete (Mar 19, 2009)

bump


----------



## lovemylabs (Dec 13, 2008)

What an awesome idea. Good job.


----------



## stillern (Feb 1, 2005)

Cheap fix for late season . Nice!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 4


----------



## dpete (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm reducing the price on these to $5.00 each + actual shipping charges.


----------



## Appalachia (Nov 23, 2009)

Gotta ask...how durable are these ?? will a brair or stick tear a hole in them ?? or be ok as long as a guy watches wher he goes ??


----------



## jmasiakos (Aug 4, 2011)

Great idea. I loved it so much that I decided to make one myself. Here is my finished product...

http://youtu.be/EK01KafwHpo

Thanks dpete!


----------



## jmasiakos (Aug 4, 2011)

Well after washing it in the gentle cycle and some scent free soap, it came out of the wash all white. I was very disappointed. Not sure why the spray paint came off but so much for my DIY camo coveralls.


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

early season I will use a lot of green


----------



## dpete (Mar 19, 2009)

Bump and a reminder. I'm reducing the price on these to $5.00 each + actual shipping charges.


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

How well does the paint adhere to the poly? I was thinking about ordering a case of disposable coveralls for some work I have coming up. I see Sara Glove company has them in poly for $27 a case http://www.saraglove.com/Disposable....C2&gpla=pla&gclid=CJS-tsDQzcACFWwQ7AodnBAA5Q was thinking of picking up a case and maybe save a few to do some custom camo on. I've had paint that was accidentally put on poly wash right out, so I would expect to loose some, just wondering how much washes out.


----------



## helim83 (Aug 31, 2014)

Has anyone thought about taking this idea to a pair of frogg toggs. I ordered a new pair the other day and was thinking about trying something like this with the old ones. Any thoughts, ideas? I emailed customer service at F.T., and a really nice lady said that she has had them screen printed before but hadn't heard of the doing it the "poor boy way". But wanted me to let her know how it turned out.


----------

